# G5 Expert ll Review



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

i have one ordered in black that should be here tomorrow......good review


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

*G5*

I shoot alot of 3-D tournaments and I have the G5 expert II on both of my bows. I also work at a local shop and would recommend their rest over any other.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

I have one coming myself, seems everyone is very happy with it! Thanks for the review.


----------



## drummeister (Aug 17, 2006)

i have been using one for about a year now,first the DMI version then the G5,and couldnt be happier.used it for hunting this year and it worked great.


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

drummeister said:


> i have been using one for about a year now,first the DMI version then the G5,and couldnt be happier.used it for hunting this year and it worked great.


I just got the DMI version for Christmas, is there an actual difference? In photos they looks the same.


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

*DMI vs. G5*



bacon27 said:


> I just got the DMI version for Christmas, is there an actual difference? In photos they looks the same.


The DMI had a delren contact surface with two "O" rings on it the G5 has a one piece molded contact surface. There seems to be little difference between the two materials and both work excellent. :thumb:


Awesome rest..!!! I would recommend them over any drop-a-way I have ever dealt with. 

Keep'em Sharp............


----------



## hermantherugger (Nov 2, 2008)

I really like mine. Make sure to tighten down the vertical micro-adjust screw after you lock everything down though. Mine was causing a bit of vibration.

I really like being able to fine tune the cord length to the bus cable.


----------



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

*G5*

I have two ex!!`s. they come w/two types of arrow holders. one`s a rest(loose hold) other is a snap type holder. works perfectly. total containment. G5 is a pain in the neck 2 deal with. I have 2 mathews drenalins. g5 modified the roller for center shot. they sent me one modified roller but no matter what I do they won`t send me a second one. I offered to pay for it. they said no charge, no problem, but aft 3 months of calling and email no response. this post will probably remind me to call-em again. the rest is a 10/10 g5 not so good. wish Doty would take there patent back.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

I used to shoot an Expert I on my Martin 08 MOAB before I sold my whole setup. I replaced a QAD with the Expert to get the proper clearance to shoot FOBs. Needless to say, I didn't like shooting FOBs, but loved the rest. The part about the noise is correct - this thing is QUIET. Setup also was pretty easy. I installed my old QAD on my Dad's rig, and it has a very distinct "clang" when it hits the riser. I've padded it and made it quieter, but still not like the Expert. Already ordered an Expert II to go on my future rig. Still deciding what bow to buy.


----------



## NYhunter24 (Aug 27, 2010)

i loved it. it was very easy to tune especially but i swithched to the qad because of the whole arrow containment thing. but a very good rest


----------

